# Our Nervous Luna...



## twopeaedpod (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if there is anything else I could do for poor Luna before just giving up on him 

A little history:
We adopted Luna a year ago from a fellow-homschooling family that claimed the famous "we don't have time for him anymore" story. We got a huge cage, him, supplies, etc all for free (that should have been my red flag). When they showed me Luna and he would not get on their hands I figured they were just too buy and he had gotten a little regressed in his training. I know my Pretty Bird used to do that if I had a busy week, but a day or so and she was back to normal. 

Well, we got Luna home and the first thing I discovered Luna had an old injury - a broken wing! When I asked about it they said they didn't know how he got it...what?! The vet said he could re-break it to fix it, but it would just be such a job it was best to just leave it. 

Another piece of his history is that he was bought WITH his sister and she became egg-bound and died a couple years ago. So, he did have a companion at some point. 

When we got him he screamed and screamed constantly. I knew this was because he was unfamiliar with us and his surroundings and flock-calling. So, I worked with him to build security and his "new" flock and that went well. Then when he seemed settled in okay with that, we started his hand-training and bonding. Well, that was a disaster - he was CLEARLY not worked with in a VERY LONG time OR he was nervous for some other reason. It took me about 2 months (with clicking training method) to get him to step-up on my finger and then he would start to come out of the cage a little bit everyday. But it was always the same - as soon as he was out he'd try to fly and then freak out b/c he was on the floor or clinging to a hanging coat - just somewhere new he hated being and he'd screech in a panic until we rescued him. Then he'd stick to us for awhile and hang out, but always nervously. 

After a few months of this daily, I figured he'd calm down a bit. My Pretty Bird, after a few weeks, would sit with me while I read and just explore the area and I'd give her treats, etc. But Luna never got to that point - he'd sit with us, but always a ball of nerves - the slightest noise and he'd be OFF! and everytime it was time to hang out together (morning reading time - about 15 mins) he'd get worse and worse about wanting to come out - he just CLEARLY hated coming out anymore! I tried computer time instead or doing house chores with him on my shoulder, but nothing calmed him and he just hated it. He'd rather stay in his cage  Pretty Bird would know when it was out-of-cage time and LEAP up on my finger and happily hang out together for that time. 

So, FF to now, and sometime around mid-fall I gave up and just let him have his way and stay in his cage  I was tired of him almost having a heart attack everytime he was out and it was obviously so stressful for him. He's much happier/calmer, but he does flock-call often. Since we don't spend that quality time together, he cries about being lonely now *sigh. We sit outside his cage and talk to him about the same time he was out for hang-out time, but it's not enough...he would need us to sit there an hour or more by his cage and we just can't do that. 

So, my solution was to get Luna a companion - a young male we can bond with and he can see us spending time with and hopefully he'll come out and join in eventually and enjoy the companionship of a fellow tiel. 

I have yet to find a reliable breeder - in fact I just got in a fight with one b/c he said he was "done" with me b/c I didn't know that a 14 week old bird can be sexed easily b/c the males don't have bars on the tails and females do...yeah, that really happened  I am having terrible luck finding anyone. That guy was 2 hours away! All the local ads are "we don't have time for them anymore" - NOT doing THAT again! ugh. 

So, any ideas for Luna before I just assume I've done all I can do and a companion is the best solution? or something I could do in addition to a companion (we're gonna keep looking either way). Also, if anyone knows a good cockatiel breeder within a few hours of Ithaca, NY, PLEASE let me know!!! 

Thanks so much! Sorry about the long post! :grey tiel:


----------



## twopeaedpod (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I have now called every vet in the area that sees birds and EVERY single one said all the local breeders have closed down and all their clients buy from pet stores  

I am considering re-homing him to someone who already has a cockatiel or more since we cannot get a companion for him 

I would hate to see him go, but I'd rather he be happy than lonely. I guess I could just suck it up and buy a pet store bird and hope we get lucky OR just resign myself to the idea that the pet store bird could just as well keep Luna happy even if it never warms up to us. 

What would you do?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had a tough time with Luna. It sound like you've tried a lot with him. I think I would try again though. Here is a stickie that a member wrote on working with skittish birds. I think I would start there: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824

Also, it does sound like your bird would like a companion. Although you should really only get a second bird, if you want a second bird. I wouldn't rule out getting a bird from a rescue or craigs list, etc though. I have a rehomed bird and he is a complete joy.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry you are having such frustration with Luna. I know it is hard when you have had a good companion and then are disappointed in a new bird.

I have a bird who was reluctant to come out of her cage. I got one of the perches that is flexible and created a "porch" for her cage. Actually, I put one just inside the door and one just outside. Each is like a half circle. Then, I hung millet just outside the door. You may have tried something like this already, but just thought I'd share the idea.

Also, have you tried having her hang out on top of the cage? My cage has a flat top, and they like to spend a lot of time up there.

I truly hope things will get better for you.

Another idea is to get a parakeet as a companion. I know it is not advised to house them together, but having another age nearby may help Luna.


----------



## twopeaedpod (Jan 29, 2014)

dianne said:


> Another idea is to get a parakeet as a companion. I know it is not advised to house them together, but having another age nearby may help Luna.


Will a parakeet keep him company from a neighboring cage? I was worried it might not be enough.

Thanks guys, I will try the perch on the outside of the door, he may like that. We've not tried it. He may like hanging out on the top of his cage, we tried before but he wasn't ready, he would just go back in, lol.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of what my birdie's "porch" looks like:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a similar boing perch outside Louey's cage for both to sit on if they like. They tend to use it. 
Hope Luna likes it.


----------



## twopeaedpod (Jan 29, 2014)

Ohh! One of those rope perches! Thanks, that helps alot!
I'll take a look at the parakeets while I'm in Petsmart


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Best of luck to you and Luna!


----------



## twopeaedpod (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Dianne! 

I set it up for him today and he was VERY curious - came down and investigated! He didn't come out yet, but he likely will soon  He's such a sweet bird. 

On another note, I got a call (voicemail) back today from one of my fishing to vets for breeder calls. She left a rude lecture saying, "I don't know WHY you're looking for a breeder of cockatiels - they're messy and full of microscopic dander that pollutes the air!! I surely HOPE you're not trying to become a breeder yourself! But since you're calling all area vets, I GUESS you'll find someone anyway against my recommendations." 

I mean...WOW! :blink: 
This is life telling me to give it up. If you guys really think a parakeet will keep him company, then I'll just get one from Petsmart and set it up in a cage next to his (after quarantine, etc). I just can't get another cockatiel in good conscious now that I know life is pushing me SO SO hard to not do it. Whenever I push back and do this stuff anyway, I really regret it later 

Thanks again!!! You guys are great! But you should really stop breathing that cockatiel-polluted air


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, dear! That breeder really doesn't like cockatiels.

I know what you mean about feeling the universe is sending you a message.

I have two budgies and one cockatiel. I think they get along as well together as three cockatiels would. I think a budgie in an adjacent would definitely be company for your cockatiel. If you decide to interact it will be a question of individual chemistry, as with any two birds.

It made me so happy to hear that Luna is interested in the new perch! 

Please keep us posted.


----------

